# Sanguine n' Face Melter



## evilarsen (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello, here's my Sanguine distortion. Tested as preamp in my tube amp and also plugged in my soundcard with impulses loader (Guitar cabinet response) sound amazing.







And my face melter for play 80s metal ! Very useful pedal for that's kind of stuff i think. "Mars" is for Marshall of course ( Moist mode) and Mick Mars (Crüe's guitarist)
Some of you have seen "The Dirt" ? Excellent film.







*Cheers ?
*

Bonus: Rotting body (Based on Krank Distortus Maximus)


----------



## music6000 (Apr 3, 2020)

Tidy Builds & Clever Graphics
Well Done!


----------



## Barry (Apr 3, 2020)

Great looking pedals inside and out!


----------



## Mooogden (Apr 11, 2020)

Could you tell me what company made the bs170 transistor you used in the face melter. I’m making one for myself although that transistor is make with different pin outs depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mooogden said:


> Could you tell me what company made the bs170 transistor you used in the face melter. I’m making one for myself although that transistor is make with different pin outs depending on the manufacturer.


They should all be the same
Sometimes that have it Flipped so it looks opposite :


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice work!  Excellent graphics.  How do you like the Distortus Maximus?  I've been thinking of building an LM386-based dirt pedal and that one looks reeeeeeel goooooooood.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2020)

music6000 said:


> They should all be the same



Yup, there is only one pinout for real BS170s. 2N7000 is more-or-less interchangeable, but has the opposite pinout.


----------



## Hexjibber (Apr 12, 2020)

Great builds, digging the Mars one especially!


----------



## evilarsen (Apr 13, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work!  Excellent graphics.  How do you like the Distortus Maximus?  I've been thinking of building an LM386-based dirt pedal and that one looks reeeeeeel goooooooood.


The rotting body is suppose to be a copy of Rotten body by Monstro effect. (Based also on a Krank)
For me there's not enough bass. Or that i expected

I have found this mod here. it's the same value.





						Build Report:  Burning Crunch (improved Krank D M)
					

Build Report:  Burning Crunch (improved Krank D M)



					www.diystompboxes.com


----------

